# Arecent litter of kittens my cat had



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Sad to see them go but at least my mother had one of the so I get to see her alot


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww they are cuties - hope they settle well into their new homes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

AwAwAw.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

oh how cute, what breed is their mum? coz one looks like a moggie and the other one in the pot looks like a pedigree hehe.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mother is persian cross ragdoll father moggie I think she is following the ragdoll gene. My mother has her she is 5 months old now and is a little stunner


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

very cute kittens


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

They are Beautiful!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> mother is persian cross ragdoll father moggie I think she is following the ragdoll gene. My mother has her she is 5 months old now and is a little stunner


i can believe that, they are all beautys but that one ur mother has is drop dead georgous


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww its so cute when they snuggle up with each other to sleep!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

love the one in the dish,,ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Ill have to get some upto date ones and post them, her colouring has changed so much, she is lovely.


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

awwww they are so cute! Great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww little cuties


----------

